# LSP Laboratory of sports pharmacology Stanobolon



## RTTALLCAKE (May 6, 2006)

Comes in 10 ML, with inserts.  They also have other line of products.. Not a bad buy. sealed and wrapped.  Great price.  50mg perML.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 7, 2006)

Man I heard Lsp labs was Busted in russia recently?
did you here anything on this?  great pics by the way:welcome:


----------



## RTTALLCAKE (May 7, 2006)

*I'll Have to get back to you on that rAJJIN*

As far as I know sources are still turning up with tabs, ect.... I'll get back  on that.  If true suppys are still available I guest...


----------



## RTTALLCAKE (May 7, 2006)

*rAJJIN info on LSP bust*

The company is still up and working well he said plently going around.  He said it's going for less then 100 USD..


----------



## IVAN (Aug 28, 2007)

*hmmm*

So what is the situation with LSP?

Are there products top quality?  
Raj -- what do you know about them?


----------



## Gladiator (Jan 27, 2008)

My info is shut down ...his sight is down also .Might of got smart and just closed shop .I hope


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 27, 2008)

Gladiator said:
			
		

> My info is shut down ...his sight is down also .Might of got smart and just closed shop .I hope



Not what Im hearing...
My understanding is he was arrested.


----------



## K1 (Jan 27, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Not what Im hearing...
> My understanding is he was arrested.


Heard the same thing.....


----------

